# Tiburon Sneak Peak!



## TibKid93

Later tonight we will be uploading teaser pictures of the NEW TIburon NX-22. Hope you guys enjoy! Thanks.


----------



## TibKid93

New Pictures!


----------



## SaltLife09

Yeah buddy!


----------



## Gilbert

post some bigger picks.


----------



## 2400tman

Yes, yes BIGGER!


----------



## texasislandboy

looks good.


----------



## ReelWork

TibKid93 said:


> Later tonight we will be uploading teaser pictures of the NEW TIburon NX-22. Hope you guys enjoy! Thanks.


Looks good - by the way just what exactly do you and Saltlife do for Tiburon?


----------



## SaltLife09

ReelWork said:


> Looks good - by the way just what exactly do you and Saltlife do for Tiburon?


That's confidential sir. Lol. Lets just say we might have some affiliation.


----------



## SaltLife09

.


----------



## ctcrop

Nice! Wish I could see this rig in person


----------



## texas trout killer

I like the colors! Reminds me of a Red Raider!


----------



## [email protected]

SaltLife09 said:


> That's confidential sir. Lol. Lets just say we might have some affiliation.


That's a really weird answer....


----------



## RedXCross

[email protected] said:


> That's a really weird answer....[/
> 
> It doesn't appear that marketing is a strong hold yet far lol.


----------



## saltwatersensations

SaltLife09 said:


> That's confidential sir. Lol. Lets just say we might have some affiliation.


Do you sweep the shop? :biggrin:


----------



## SaltLife09

saltwatersensations said:


> Do you sweep the shop? :biggrin:


Gosh I wished. I only get to scrub the bathrooms


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Are kill switches and shovels optional equipment? I kid

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## g2outfitter

Very nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PalmsUp

Looks great! You guys really stuck it, oops I mean nailed it.


----------



## boltmaster

Those recessed and inset trim tabs are really cool looking


----------



## boltmaster

smackdaddy53 said:


> are kill switches and shovels optional equipment? I kid
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/smackdaddy


you freaking s#&@ starter :headknock

LOL :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TibKid93

For some reason i can't post big pictures. Saltlife09 will be uploading more and bigger pictures, and maybe we will throw in the leaning post!


----------



## SaltLife09

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are kill switches and shovels optional equipment? I kid
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Actually smack , it's been decided that shovels , straps, and a sea tow membership are going to be a standard feature.


----------



## PalmsUp

Post some pics of the launch pad, oops I mean raised console.
Jk boat looks good and you might want to hire that little honey as your spokes model!:dance:


----------



## SaltLife09

New and improved pics


----------



## SaltLife09

Not sure why they're posting sideways. Sorry guys


----------



## boltmaster

SaltLife09 said:


> New and improved pics


hey salt i am getting eye and neck strain looking at these sideways and small pix.:biggrin:


----------



## SaltLife09

boltmaster said:


> hey salt i am getting eye and neck strain looking at these sideways and small pix.:biggrin:


Haha. Sorry. I'm not sure why its doing that. And it will only let me post one at a time now?


----------



## fishin shallow

Stainless rub rail sure is pretty when its new. But not so pretty when its put to use.


----------



## capfab

http://www.autotether.com/at/

Just sayin...


----------



## mkk

Here you go Bolt


----------



## SaltLife09

Awesome. Thanks mkk


----------



## 2slick

So, I'm thinking y'all said Epic in Vivian, LA is making the hull. Are they rigged out in Corpus Christi? Just curious.


----------



## TibKid93

yes, epic does make are hulls. We do all the rigging here in Corpus Christi.


----------



## leadhead10

Sweet looking boat and really like the console and aluminum work! Recessed trim tabs is a really nice feature. BUT why make the bow come to a point unlike the other cat style boats that have a wider/flat bow. Seems to me that by making the bow come to a point that it reduces the fishing room on the bow.


----------



## TibKid93

leadhead10 said:


> Sweet looking boat and really like the console and aluminum work! Recessed trim tabs is a really nice feature. BUT why make the bow come to a point unlike the other cat style boats that have a wider/flat bow. Seems to me that by making the bow come to a point that it reduces the fishing room on the bow.


Don't compare us to any other boat, because we are in a class by itself. No other boat can run as shallow, get up shallower, or match the strength of our hull and transom, while maintaining low weight. As far as the pointed bow goes, it reduces the pounding inherent with flat nose boats. With the wide nature of the boat you can freely fish 3 people on the bow, and with the gunwales being wide and elevated you will never seem crowded even with a group of 5. The pointed bow also reduces impact upon large sand dunes. lol


----------



## BretE

TibKid93 said:


> Don't compare us to any other boat, because we are in a class by itself. No other boat can run as shallow, get up shallower, or match the strength of our hull and transom, while maintaining low weight. As far as the pointed bow goes, it reduces the pounding inherent with flat nose boats. With the wide nature of the boat you can freely fish 3 people on the bow, and with the gunwales being wide and elevated you will never seem crowded even with a group of 5. The pointed bow also reduces impact upon large sand dunes. lol


Lol at the last sentence......props for having a sense of humor about the whole thing. Very nice boat, hope y'all do well!....I'll be in the market again someday....


----------



## 2slick

TibKid93 said:


> The pointed bow also reduces impact upon large sand dunes. lol


I was thinking that.....but never said it!


----------



## tamucc04

Brete said:


> Lol at the last sentence......props for having a sense of humor about the whole thing. Very nice boat, hope y'all do well!....I'll be in the market again someday....


This! I spit my drink up! Beautiful boat also!


----------



## leadhead10

TibKid93 said:


> Don't compare us to any other boat, because we are in a class by itself. No other boat can run as shallow, get up shallower, or match the strength of our hull and transom, while maintaining low weight. As far as the pointed bow goes, it reduces the pounding inherent with flat nose boats. With the wide nature of the boat you can freely fish 3 people on the bow, and with the gunwales being wide and elevated you will never seem crowded even with a group of 5. The pointed bow also reduces impact upon large sand dunes. lol


haha glad to see that yall still have a sense of humor! Glad to hear the reasoning/design aspects behind the pointed bow vs the flat bow. No down that yall have a great looking boat and from what I hear it is in a class of its own. If im ever in the area I will do my best to stop by and check it out!


----------



## TibKid93

New pictures


----------



## TibKid93

More!


----------



## TibKid93

Sorry guys only letting me post one at a time.


----------



## elgatogus

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are kill switches and shovels optional equipment? I kid
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


That aint right Smack!!! lol


----------



## TibKid93

If you guys have any questions. Feel free to ask or pm me.


----------



## boltmaster

TibKid93 said:


> Sorry guys only letting me post one at a time.


it looks like the tower platform and seats are located waaay in the back...is that the final position? looks like no room at all in front of the rear deck.


----------



## Lone-Star

TibKid93 said:


> Don't compare us to any other boat, because we are in a class by itself. No other boat can run as shallow, get up shallower, or match the strength of our hull and transom, while maintaining low weight. As far as the pointed bow goes, it reduces the pounding inherent with flat nose boats. With the wide nature of the boat you can freely fish 3 people on the bow, and with the gunwales being wide and elevated you will never seem crowded even with a group of 5. The pointed bow also reduces impact upon large sand dunes. lol


This boat is shallower than a 21 RFL?


----------



## Blue Fury

TibKid93 said:


> Don't compare us to any other boat, because we are in a class by itself. No other boat can run as shallow, get up shallower,


I'd like to challenge that statement. I am sure a few others on here would also. That's an awfully bold statement with no video proof.


----------



## InfamousJ

is that a cash register drawer under the seats?


----------



## TibKid93




----------



## Blue Fury

InfamousJ said:


> is that a cash register drawer under the seats?


No it's a sand box for future dune crashing events. I think I saw a shovel?


----------



## yellowskeeter

TibKid93 said:


>


Impressive


----------



## caldvn

yellowskeeter said:


> Impressive


x2


----------



## TibKid93

Lone-Star said:


> This boat is shallower than a 21 RFL?


There will be room for a retractable yeti cooler that pulls out behind the leaning post. I will upload a better angled picture, that will show the room. Our boat will run all day side by side with the RFL. Where our surpasses the RFL is speed, smother dryer ride and handling.


----------



## capfab

Very nice video guys. That really is impressive!!


----------



## whistlingdixie

TibKid93 said:


> Sorry guys only letting me post one at a time.


How will those drawers hold up over time to saltwater? Neat idea

BTW you think it will keep up with this:






:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## capfab

whistlingdixie said:


> How will those drawers hold up over time to saltwater? Neat idea
> 
> BTW you think it will keep up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


That is the bar setter, no doubt.


----------



## ReelWork

TibKid93 said:


>


Nice video and impressive shallow running ability but for God's sake, move over 3 feet so you're not burning the shoreline. Gesh... :headknock


----------



## TibKid93

whistlingdixie said:


> How will those drawers hold up over time to saltwater? Neat idea
> 
> BTW you think it will keep up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


That's a cool video. I can't say we could do that. Not sure if it has an outboard motor or not with the music. You would think It would overheat.


----------



## yellowskeeter

whistlingdixie said:


> How will those drawers hold up over time to saltwater? Neat idea
> 
> BTW you think it will keep up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I want to see a rear video of that and what the engine is doing for me to believe. That is just insane. I would be in so much trouble if I owned one of these boats.

Uhmmmm,,,,,, baby,,,,, can you call and get me a tow......Where am I?......Oh, I'm in middle of the marsh hidden by all the grass where no one can come get me....... you know, the channel I took you to last week......... Yeah that one, where there is nothing and no one around, not even water........ Click.....

That would be my luck!


----------



## whistlingdixie

TibKid93 said:


> That's a cool video. I can't say we could do that. Not sure if it has an outboard motor or not with the music. You would think It would overheat.


The engineering of the Majek family. That is why Majek is known as the shallowest running boat and this may be a little extreme but shows you what this boat is able to do.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

ReelWork said:


> Nice video and impressive shallow running ability but for God's sake, move over 3 feet so you're not burning the shoreline. Gesh... :headknock


Would it make a difference? Hes running in mud, and I would be willing to bet its very, very soupy mud. Kind of hard not to burn a shoreline when your running in a ditch like that


----------



## DJ77360

Kinda hard to catch a fish there too......what's the point? I guess for demo only.


----------



## ReelWork

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Would it make a difference? Hes running in mud, and I would be willing to bet its very, very soupy mud. Kind of hard not to burn a shoreline when your running in a ditch like that


You're talking about the Majek Video running the muddy ditch... I'm talking about the other video.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

ReelWork said:


> You're talking about the Majek Video running the muddy ditch... I'm talking about the other video.


Gotcha! My bad


----------



## letsgofishbro

You cannot compare with an RFL it's not possible. And way to burn through all that marsh grass. Pretty sure that's illegal.

Come follow me.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Blue Fury said:


> No it's a sand box for future dune crashing events. I think I saw a shovel?


I heard that the will give a sand rail a run for its money in the dunes.


----------



## Lone-Star

Snus said:


> Kinda hard to catch a fish there too......what's the point? I guess for demo only.


When you drop off plane in the back of a marsh into a small hole filled with hundreds of reds caught by a low tide, you'll know. Being able to run across 2-3 inches of water saves me 20 minutes of puttin up and down the canals every day too.

If it really can hang with an RFL and be faster and smoother (sounds too good to be true) then good for them, they wont be able to make them fast enough.


----------



## 2400tman

Very impressive....You know..... they make a boat designed for that ****. Its called an AIR BOAT!!! 

Doesn't make any sense to spend that kind of money to destroy your motor, boat.............


----------



## TibKid93

letsgofishbro said:


> You cannot compare with an RFL it's not possible. And way to burn through all that marsh grass. Pretty sure that's illegal.
> 
> Come follow me.


----------



## NWcurlew

If you don't mind me asking, is this new boat going to a customer or will this be the demo ride? Are y'all taking orders on them?


----------



## gater

*Me too*



NWcurlew said:


> If you don't mind me asking, is this new boat going to a customer or will this be the demo ride? Are y'all taking orders on them?


I'm wondering the same thing and has there been a base price posted somewhere on the boat. Gater


----------



## RedXCross

The vid is Epic!(pun) LOL It seems to be a nice boat, but be careful on comparisons. 

Its best to sell the merits of your boat and be done with it.


----------



## MajekMike

*Tib*

Paging Dr. Railbird.... LOL


----------



## Spots and Dots

RedXCross said:


> The vid is Epic!(pun) LOL It seems to be a nice boat, but be careful on comparisons.
> 
> Its best to sell the merits of your boat and be done with it.


Seems like the merits of this boat are proven: lots of people complaing that it is too fast , now videos of it on plane at a super slow speed, and video of it running very shallow.
Only thing not proven is how it handles rough water.

If it was another brand, made up the coast everyone would be saying how amazing it is....

In the world of put up or shut up, Tiburon seems to be putting up!


----------



## capfab

Spots and Dots said:


> Seems like the merits of this boat are proven: lots of people complaing that it is too fast , now videos of it on plane at a super slow speed, and video of it running very shallow.
> Only thing not proven is how it handles rough water.
> 
> If it was another brand, made up the coast everyone would be saying how amazing it is....
> 
> In the world of put up or shut up, Tiburon seems to be putting up!


Well said sir.


----------



## David.

TibKid93 said:


>


Wow now that is a ****in comeback!!!


----------



## Blast-n-cast

so what is the pricepoint on these rigs?


----------



## fishin shallow

Blast-n-cast said:


> so what is the pricepoint on these rigs?


X2. Thinking about upgrading from my Desperado


----------



## TibKid93

Spots and Dots said:


> Seems like the merits of this boat are proven: lots of people complaing that it is too fast , now videos of it on plane at a super slow speed, and video of it running very shallow.
> Only thing not proven is how it handles rough water.
> 
> If it was another brand, made up the coast everyone would be saying how amazing it is....
> 
> In the world of put up or shut up, Tiburon seems to be putting up!


Here is a video of the boat through rough water.


----------



## I.Fish.Hard

MajekMike said:


> Paging Dr. Railbird.... LOL


Most seem to forget that railbird has been on this boat, and said he was thoroughly impressed.


----------



## TibKid93

NWcurlew said:


> If you don't mind me asking, is this new boat going to a customer or will this be the demo ride? Are y'all taking orders on them?


We are taking orders. Demo rides will be Available short by Appointment.


----------



## JamesAggie

Very capable boat. I'm curious as to the price point as well.


----------



## RedXCross

Hey S&D,

No problem here with the boat, if you are sold good for you, I could care less about where the boat is made and how much it costs, If I wanted one I am VERY sure I can afford it or for that matter whatever I choose to drive.

He stated about Railbird's boat he was in somewhat disbelief if there was an outboard on it. Really?, must be impressed.

Did I say anything bad about his boat? , I simply said sell your own merits and don't worry about everyone else.

For the record, I like the boat, did not say one bad thing, I must have hit a Summertime nerve.

CaptFAB, all I have is wow.

from Tibkid-

"That's a cool video. I can't say we could do that. Not sure if it has an outboard motor or not with the music. You would think It would overheat."

My comments: cool down and breathe a wee bit:

The vid is Epic!(pun) LOL It seems to be a nice boat, but be careful on comparisons.

Its best to sell the merits of your boat and be done with it.



Spots and Dots said:


> Seems like the merits of this boat are proven: lots of people complaing that it is too fast , now videos of it on plane at a super slow speed, and video of it running very shallow.
> Only thing not proven is how it handles rough water.
> 
> If it was another brand, made up the coast everyone would be saying how amazing it is....
> 
> In the world of put up or shut up, Tiburon seems to be putting up!


----------



## Spots and Dots

RedXCross said:


> Hey S&D,
> 
> No problem here with the boat, if you are sold good for you, I could care less about where the boat is made and how much it costs, If I wanted one I am VERY sure I can afford it or for that matter whatever I choose to drive.
> .


That's awesome that you have enough money (or credit) to afford it (meet the monthly payment obligation).

As for being sold on this boat....i just bought a boat last year, and am not quite ready to move on, but when I start looking this on will be in the mix (assuming I can afford it like you).


----------



## devil1824

Spots and Dots said:


> Seems like the merits of this boat are proven: lots of people complaing that it is too fast , now videos of it on plane at a super slow speed, and video of it running very shallow.
> Only thing not proven is how it handles rough water.
> 
> If it was another brand, made up the coast everyone would be saying how amazing it is....
> 
> In the world of put up or shut up, Tiburon seems to be putting up!


Very true.

If this was S.S.,Dargel,Haynie or other big name boats, The forum would be blowing up about how innovative this boat is. IMO this is the first "do all" boat I have seen. Super shallow AND SMOOTH. Pretty fast top end and you can cruise slow. Lets get off the talk about Majek being able to run so shallow. That's all it can do compared to this one from what I've seen and read on here.

This would be a great fresh water boat too. Bass boats haul butt, but can't get to the shallow areas. I'm sold on it. Customer support will be a BIG thing in the next few years. 2cool always makes sure of that. lol. Keep up the good work, and keep us informed.


----------



## InfamousJ

devil1824 said:


> Very true.
> 
> If this was S.S.,Dargel,Haynie or other big name boats, The forum would be blowing up about how innovative this boat is. IMO this is the first "do all" boat I have seen. Super shallow AND SMOOTH. Pretty fast top end and you can cruise slow. Lets get off the talk about Majek being able to run so shallow. That's all it can do compared to this one from what I've seen and read on here.
> 
> This would be a great fresh water boat too. Bass boats haul butt, but can't get to the shallow areas. I'm sold on it. Customer support will be a BIG thing in the next few years. 2cool always makes sure of that. lol. Keep up the good work, and keep us informed.


Be interesting to see a Recon vs Tiburon side by side comparison now....


----------



## TibKid93

gater said:


> I'm wondering the same thing and has there been a base price posted somewhere on the boat. Gater


Prior to the Rock the Dock Boat show, Tiburon Boats and Ron Hoover Marine signed a partnership agreement. Ron Hoover Marine will exclusively market and distribute Tiburon Boats in the largest dealer network in Texas. So any pricing questions will be handled by Ron Hoover Marnie.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

InfamousJ said:


> Be interesting to see a Recon vs Tiburon side by side comparison now....


Yes it would! Say when and where.


----------



## SaltLife09

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Yes it would! Say when and where.


Are we talking speed , or handling and performance in the shallows?


----------



## InfamousJ

SaltLife09 said:


> Are we talking speed , or handling and performance in the shallows?


All around everything....

For example,

Max Speed with Max Horsepower
Draft at Rest
Draft on plane
Takeoff Draft
Lowest speed on plane
Open water handling/dryness
Maneuverability
Sand Dune Depth

basically, all of the items you have determined the Tiburon does better than any other boat out there


----------



## devil1824

All of it! The way I see it. Speed. SCB
Shallow. Tib
Rough water ?
Slow on plane ? leaning towards Tib
Getting up Shallow. Tib
build quality ? Leaning towards SCB

Just what I'm thinking with no experience with either boat. 
I've always thought If I could own a "high dollar" boat it would be an SCB. Sweet boats. I wouldn't take it everywhere I go though. Be scared to tear it up. lol.


----------



## RedXCross

Noted and thanks, yep , it's nice to be able too. I just bought one last year too. Again I am glad you like it I do too as previously mentioned for the third time.



Spots and Dots said:


> That's awesome that you have enough money (or credit) to afford it (meet the monthly payment obligation).
> 
> As for being sold on this boat....i just bought a boat last year, and am not quite ready to move on, but when I start looking this on will be in the mix (assuming I can afford it like you).


----------



## TibKid93

InfamousJ said:


> All around everything....
> 
> For example,
> 
> Max Speed with Max Horsepower
> Draft at Rest
> Draft on plane
> Takeoff Draft
> Lowest speed on plane
> Open water handling/dryness
> Maneuverability
> Sand Dune Depth
> 
> basically, all of the items you have determined the Tiburon does better than any other boat out there


The performance of the 1st Tiburon.

Max Speed with Max Horsepower...67 with evinrude 250 H.O. (not max horsepower)
Draft at Rest...6in
Draft on plane...2in
Takeoff Draft...7-9 (depending bottom surface)
Lowest speed on plane...11.6 mph (3 people)
Sand Dune Depth...4-5 feet


----------



## ESCB Factory

I'm your Huckleberry. Say when.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

O here we go where's that popcorn ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railbird

*Weighing in*

Ok, i've posted a few observations in the past about this rig. As with all boats, there is no boat that does everything best. This boat does most of the things we look for in a Texas bay boat well. As for it running as shallow as an rfl, in my opinion, it doesn't. ( As for doubting I have an outboard on my rig, LOL!) However, it runs as shallow, if not shallower, than any cat hull i've been in. (I've not been in a recon, was hoping to make a run with norm in the near future) As for speed @ a given hp, i don't have enough info on that as of yet.

I would suspect it will be simular to an scb in open water ride, however i would likely give scb the edge simply because the posted weights of the 2 hulls, would make the scb smoother because of shear mass. I know from experience, when I am cabin loaded, even my rfl has its smooth moments.

As for the draft numbers, the best way to compare is identical motors on each hull (both empty otherwise) push them up to the bank arse first and see which one hits the bottom first.

As for planing speed, i really don't care, because the water i fish, I know where the fish should be, therefore there is never a reason to cruise around and look for fish. I prefer to drift for hours and make observations about the area over many drifts and trips.

chuck


----------



## boltmaster

scb factory said:


> I'm your Huckleberry. Say when.


ok mr SCB it wont be fair test till you stick a recon going 60 mph in a sand dune 4 ft and then we got a comparison.....

let me know when that test is and i will sell beer and snacks:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## boltmaster

TibKid93 said:


> The performance of the 1st Tiburon.
> 
> Max Speed with Max Horsepower...67 with evinrude 250 H.O. (not max horsepower)
> Draft at Rest...6in
> Draft on plane...2in
> Takeoff Draft...7-9 (depending bottom surface)
> Lowest speed on plane...11.6 mph (3 people)
> *Sand Dune Depth...4-5 feet*



got to love a guy that can take a joke green to you


----------



## Fishspert

> Don't compare us to any other boat, because we are in a class by itself.
> No other boat can run as shallow, get up shallower, or match the strength of our hull and transom, while maintaining low weight.





> Our boat will run all day side by side with the RFL.


TibKid93- I do not know who or what you are to the company, but before you go making claims like those above I would suggest you speak to your companies lawyer.

I am not poo pooing the results or progress that Tiburon has made to this point, in fact yall have done good so far, (except for the Tiburon beach torpedo incident) but I will point out that misrepresentation of your product can put you guys underwater very fast.

State the facts like boat floats in X" of water,* but not* that it is the "shallowest" unless you are ready to refund the guy that gets his Tiburon stuck and looks up and sees railbird pass by on plane.


----------



## InfamousJ

TibKid93 said:


> The performance of the 1st Tiburon.
> 
> Max Speed with Max Horsepower...67 with evinrude 250 H.O. (not max horsepower)
> Draft at Rest...6in
> Draft on plane...2in
> Takeoff Draft...7-9 (depending bottom surface)
> Lowest speed on plane...11.6 mph (3 people)
> Sand Dune Depth...4-5 feet


very impressive numbers for sure... I wish yall much success.


----------



## kja88

Word on the street is Tib is made by SCB. This is all a scheme to get guys to buy both boats & make plenty of $$$$ for the manufacture...


----------



## SaltLife09

This guy^^^. Lol


----------



## wellconnected

Fishspert said:


> TibKid93- I do not know who or what you are to the company, but before you go making claims like those above I would suggest you speak to your companies lawyer.
> 
> I am not poo pooing the results or progress that Tiburon has made to this point, in fact yall have done good so far, (except for the Tiburon beach torpedo incident) but I will point out that misrepresentation of your product can put you guys underwater very fast.
> 
> State the facts like boat floats in X" of water,* but not* that it is the "shallowest" unless you are ready to refund the guy that gets his Tiburon stuck and looks up and sees railbird pass by on plane.


This is crazy! Just because one person can make a redfish line run in spit means NOTHING! I know 10 others that could not make that run to save their life. By your statement, half the people on 2cool would need a lawyer based on their foolish exaggerations.


----------



## Gilbert

wellconnected said:


> This is crazy! Just because one person can make a redfish line run in spit means NOTHING! I know 10 others that could not make that run to save their life. By your statement, half the people on 2cool would need a lawyer based on their foolish exaggerations.


x2


----------



## yellowskeeter

It's like saying if you have a nice boat and rods and lures you can catch fish like a pro, and believe me that is not the case and I am living proof of it as I suck at catching!

Experience and knowing what a boat can do is key, and first time I would ever try doing any of those runs on any of these amazing boats I guarantee I would end up walking. For those of you that can run your boats like that , you have an amazing skill set and a great tool that you know how to use. 

You get one boat and 10 different drivers and you will get ten different results.


----------



## NWcurlew

yellowskeeter said:


> It's like saying if you have a nice boat and rods and lures you can catch fish like a pro, and believe me that is not the case and I am living proof of it as I suck at catching!
> 
> Experience and knowing what a boat can do is key, and first time I would ever try doing any of those runs on any of these amazing boats I guarantee I would end up walking. For those of you that can run your boats like that , you have an amazing skill set and a great tool that you know how to use.
> 
> You get one boat and 10 different drivers and you will get ten different results.


Skeet is right on there. I think it's nearly impossible to settle the shallowest boat debate because of all the variables ie load, motor, prop, setup and the biggest of all is driver skill and ball size. The boat itself is only one factor. I know for me personally I can do way more in my Curlew than I ever dreamed of when I first got that boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I am waiting on the boat company to build a boat that attracts only trophy fish and detours potlickers. That would be a selling point for me.


----------



## kja88

whistlingdixie said:


> I am waiting on the boat company to build a boat that attracts only trophy fish and detours potlickers. That would be a selling point for me.


I'm on it. It will be released under the company name* Metibjakaron*. Best of evrything!! No ********! Limits of all fish anytime of year.

Results may vary...


----------



## lwgbully

Gilbert said:


> x2


X3


----------



## txsmith1

whistlingdixie said:


> I am waiting on the boat company to build a boat that attracts only trophy fish and detours potlickers. That would be a selling point for me.


I'm waiting on a boat that will increase my potlicking abilities by at least 15% myself.


----------



## InfamousJ

txsmith1 said:


> I'm waiting on a boat that will *increase my potlicking abilities by at least 15% *myself.


Then look no further... probably a 50% gain, this is the boat for you!

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-s...s-tower-rupp-riggers-etc-major-reduction.html


----------



## SaltyCowboy

Who gives a rats arse.

Buy the boat you want and go fishing, you folks get caught up in way to much drama, speed, looks and hype.


----------



## InfamousJ

I bought my boat solely on the looks.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

infamousj said:


> i bought my boat solely on the looks.


----------



## InfamousJ

Wow.


----------



## gater

*Hang on a minute*



Jay Baker said:


> View attachment 634852


Jay, can't fool me, I know that boat is sitting on the edge of the Aransas Channel and the rest of the boat is sitting in 15ft......









Just kidding, I seen two of those this past weekend, nice boats.

Gater


----------



## BadBob

where can i see railbird's video yall keep speaking of ?


----------



## letsgofishbro

Post #55 this thread


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

BadBob said:


> where can i see railbird's video yall keep speaking of ?


Just sold our RFL (great boat and we loved it) and this video they are speaking of I have NO doubt that what is said the boat did do it. With that being said we get our Recon in about 1 more week if that tells u anything about the capabilities of it!(just had to go with the one with a MUCH smoother ride.... of coarse night and day, faster, handling, storage, and a shallow runnin mofo etc. the list goes on and on of what you get from a boat that can do pretty much anything). RFL shallow?? no didn't say that but it's right there with it! Would LOVE to see these two side by side, Music Lover!


----------



## BadBob

saw that just didnt know who it was and couldnt see beating that


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

Jspoor12Aggie said:


> LOVE to see these two side by side, Music Lover!


A tib and a Recon (Just to make sure there isn't any confusion as I mentioned the other)


----------



## Backwater1

Fishspert said:


> TibKid93- I do not know who or what you are to the company, but before you go making claims like those above I would suggest you speak to your companies lawyer.
> 
> I am not poo pooing the results or progress that Tiburon has made to this point, in fact yall have done good so far, (except for the Tiburon beach torpedo incident) but I will point out that misrepresentation of your product can put you guys underwater very fast.
> 
> State the facts like boat floats in X" of water,* but not* that it is the "shallowest" unless you are ready to refund the guy that gets his Tiburon stuck and looks up and sees railbird pass by on plane.


Holy cow. This dude^^

Can you imagine how upset he would be if he ever saw a commercial for... well... anything?


----------



## whistlingdixie

Fishspert said:


> TibKid93- I do not know who or what you are to the company, but before you go making claims like those above I would suggest you speak to your companies lawyer.
> 
> I am not poo pooing the results or progress that Tiburon has made to this point, in fact yall have done good so far, (except for the Tiburon beach torpedo incident) but I will point out that misrepresentation of your product can put you guys underwater very fast.
> 
> State the facts like boat floats in X" of water,* but not* that it is the "shallowest" unless you are ready to refund the guy that gets his Tiburon stuck and looks up and sees railbird pass by on plane.


I get what you are saying. Most companies are very conservative with draft, weight, speed, etc etc. It is better for the boat to exceed what you advertise then not exceed. Kind of like a car company advertising a truck can pull 10,000 pounds and it only being able to pull 7500.


----------



## Fishspert

whistlingdixie said:


> I get what you are saying. Most companies are very conservative with draft, weight, speed, etc etc. It is better for the boat to exceed what you advertise then not exceed. Kind of like a car company advertising a truck can pull 10,000 pounds and it only being able to pull 7500.


Under promise and over deliver

Whistlingdixie is in the industry, he understands


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

TibKid93 said:


> The performance of the 1st Tiburon.
> 
> Max Speed with Max Horsepower...67 with evinrude 250 H.O. (not max horsepower)
> Draft at Rest...6in
> Draft on plane...2in
> Takeoff Draft...7-9 (depending bottom surface)
> Lowest speed on plane...11.6 mph (3 people)
> *Sand Dune Depth...4-5 feet*


LOL....self deprication humor is the best. Kudos :rotfl:


----------



## letsgofishbro




----------



## letsgofishbro

Sorry forgot to post. There's an SCB Recon running skinny.


----------



## RedXCross

I am starting to feel the love again!!!


----------



## texasislandboy

RedXCross said:


> I am starting to feel the love again!!!


x2... Its a great looking boat. Seems to do what they say.


----------



## tiburon21

I want to apologize for my overzealous but proud employee who is mentioning other boats by name such as RFL and SCB. These are both excellent boats. His pride in his product should not be directed at other boats as a direct comparison. Tiburon Boats employees will no longer mention direct comparisons but will leave that up to others who wish to test drive our boat and see for themselves. Remember...always where your kill switch. You never know when you will need it.


----------



## dannyalvarez

tiburon21 said:


> I want to apologize for my overzealous but proud employee who is mentioning other boats by name such as RFL and SCB. These are both excellent boats. His pride in his product should not be directed at other boats as a direct comparison. Tiburon Boats employees will no longer mention direct comparisons but will leave that up to others who wish to test drive our boat and see for themselves. Remember...always where your kill switch. You never know when you will need it.


Class act, well done sir!

Dross


----------



## letsgofishbro

tiburon21 said:


> I want to apologize for my overzealous but proud employee who is mentioning other boats by name such as RFL and SCB. These are both excellent boats. His pride in his product should not be directed at other boats as a direct comparison. Tiburon Boats employees will no longer mention direct comparisons but will leave that up to others who wish to test drive our boat and see for themselves. Remember...always where your kill switch. You never know when you will need it.


Very well put.


----------



## TibKid93

New Videos!


----------



## ctcrop

Thanks Tib21. That was an excellent statement. I personally look forward to seeing your boat in person some day!


----------



## younggun55

TibKid93 said:


> New Videos!


All that video shows is the boat porpoising....I would love to see a 65+mph run while filming the GPS/boat


----------



## CLIMAX

Actually, I do not need to read or want to most of this thread. Jeff at Tiburon is one of my best friends. A very positive stand up person with a dream. He has more design credentials than you can imagine and I am at not liberty to say. We are only half block apart. Anyone that wants to Please feel free to come see for yourself. As far as advertised speed shallow water ect. it only hurts the consumer. Now as far as a race boat situation bring a fat check book . We are now going after the outboard world record then we can lay that to rest. Please stop by FAT CAT


----------



## devil1824

What in the world are you talking about. You seriously need to start proof reading, or getting someone to do it for you. That's bad coming from me. Probably a good idea to start your own thread with your own pics and videos of your boat.


----------



## txsmith1

Climax strikes again!


----------



## asia

Tib21 already told one of his employes to mellow out....I guess he needs to tell his friends also.


----------



## Trouthunter

I think he's just being sarcastic, funny and silly.

Or I hope that's all it is.

TH


----------



## SaltLife09

asia said:


> Tib21 already told one of his employes to mellow out....I guess he needs to tell his friends also.


Hey it's all about the boats ... And I'm sure we can all agree here that we all share the same love for boating. Right? So why must we bash certain boats and companies , or even the people or the opinions that they have. We share the same interests so let's stop all the drama. And climax was just stating his opinion about his friend , who is also a "competitor". That's saying a lot right there if you ask me.


----------



## CLIMAX

Thanks Salt life, I was referring to when you go to insure and an insurance company can find any posted material your insurance just goes up. And believe me they do look. Please guys this is a very tough buisness. We all just try to build the best that we can build. I happen to love the speed . Please all of our doors are open. All of us together are simply trying to build the best boats we can for you guys out there. Come by touch look and see any feedback makes it that much better. Everyone has something to offer.


----------



## kja88




----------



## firephil

younggun55 said:


> All that video shows is the boat porpoising....I would love to see a 65+mph run while filming the GPS/boat


I think he was crossing a wake


----------



## AndyThomas

Reading through this thread has taught me that there are a lot of people that are bad arses on an Internet forum and a select few that actually know what they are talking about. 

To each his own, but I hope those that question the integrity of tiburon or any other builder out there would just hit the back button sometimes. 

Ride the boat, own the boat, know someone that rode in the boat, etc. before you question a builder's design or performance. Until then, how does your argument have any validity? 

What is that saying? Put your mouth where your money is or put your money where your mouth is??? . Either way, until you personally design and build a boat, your unexperienced replies have no value.


----------



## southbay

AndyThomas said:


> Reading through this thread has taught me that there are a lot of people that are bad arses on an Internet forum and a select few that actually know what they are talking about.
> 
> To each his own, but I hope those that question the integrity of tiburon or any other builder out there would just hit the back button sometimes.
> 
> Ride the boat, own the boat, know someone that rode in the boat, etc. before you question a builder's design or performance. Until then, how does your argument have any validity?
> 
> What is that saying? Put your mouth where your money is or put your money where your mouth is??? . Either way, until you personally design and build a boat, your unexperienced replies have no value.


Wow! Well put.


----------



## ReelWork

Yep, well said - green to ya!


----------



## patwilson

Green to ya......



AndyThomas said:


> Reading through this thread has taught me that there are a lot of people that are bad arses on an Internet forum and a select few that actually know what they are talking about.
> 
> To each his own, but I hope those that question the integrity of tiburon or any other builder out there would just hit the back button sometimes.
> 
> Ride the boat, own the boat, know someone that rode in the boat, etc. before you question a builder's design or performance. Until then, how does your argument have any validity?
> 
> What is that saying? Put your mouth where your money is or put your money where your mouth is??? . Either way, until you personally design and build a boat, your unexperienced replies have no value.


----------



## TibKid93

Turning while running shallow.


----------



## kja88

Get some new music already....


----------



## InfamousJ

Great video... 




Why can't it get up in ankle deep water, 8"+?


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

InfamousJ said:


> Great video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't it get up in ankle deep water, 8"+?


YouTube (most might have already seen) Recon shallow water takeoff as key words, I do believe we will be comparing equal depths of water if not less. If I knew how to post from phone I would(if someone would Id Appreciate it).


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

NEVERMIND I got it. Pretty shallow if you ask me


----------



## spurgersalty

kja88 said:


> Get some new music already....


Hit the back button if you don't like it. Its pretty easy.

Â©


----------



## yellowskeeter

TibKid93 said:


> Turning while running shallow.


That's cool. Simply amazed at these shallow runners.


----------



## railbird

InfamousJ said:


> Great video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't it get up in ankle deep water, 8"+?


Excellent way to demonstrate minimum draft. Well done.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

Yes, I believe it has been established that this boat can run in some shallow water as again and AGAIN Tibkid and sidekicks of his continue to post videos of the vessel showing this. But what I believe that got a bunch of people all worked up were the comments and basically guarantees that this boat is superior to any and every other boat on the market. That is a BOLD statement to make and while the individuals involved with the design and build of this sled have every right to be proud of the product they have poured there heart and sole into just need to sit back and let the boat do the talkin instead of stating the capabilities, performance, and numbers of it that just might not be all that accurate. IMO the last few videos I've seen (no I have not seen all of them by this boat) are not really that impressive. There ATLEAST 6-7 makes of boats that I can just think of just of the top of my head that can do what this tib just did in the two videos above. Start showing some that will give viewers "REAL" and believable evidence that this boat is all that you say it is. Exp. instead of pushing the boat out of shallows blow out of it, or show how it goes 68+ and be able to hold a camera steady and not worry about loosing control resulting in a disaster. Sorry for the rant but just gets at me when some one claims this or that and when a challenge is presented(AKA put up or shut up time comes, "I'm your huckleberry say when) to you and you have all this confidence take them on and show what you said is true. No this is NOT A who's set is bigger than who's but rather a challenge that I believe a lot of consumers would like to see how each vessel would perform. And yet I have heard no effort on tibs part to make any attempt to stand up to the challenge when it was his staff that blabbed off to begin with. That's exactly why there was an apology made by the owner, while he might be an excellent,upstanding, and all around great guy, I believe that his "over zealous" employee put him in a position that he wants no part of. Hopefully NOW all this can stop, there are a bunch (including tiburon) of great boats and boat makers up and down the coast and all are just trying to live there dream and make a living and there will always be disputes of who's boat can do this or why this boat is better and my answer to all that is "run them/line them up" and see who comes out on top. If that is not a way some might not want to take part in then don't put yourself out there and like I said let the boat do the talkin. Cause one thing I can GUARANTEE is this which is....If you build and design a boat that can run shallow, take a good chop, run fast, have excellent handling, and built very well and can take a beating then you WON'T HAVE TO SAY ANYTHING, a boat like this will sell itself and all you do is sit back and try to build them as fast as the deposits are being put down. When this happens you will have YOUR customers, customers friends, father in law, neighbors, some brothers cousin whos uncles nephew Sisters husband that has a boat like this ALL will say and tell of how great the vessel is. And that my friends is what you call a great boat and the one all makers want to build and to be talked about by them and not have to do it themselves.


----------



## g2outfitter

Jspoor 

Well said. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I.Fish.Hard

Jspoor12Aggie said:


> Yes, I believe it has been established that this boat can run in some shallow water as again and AGAIN Tibkid and sidekicks of his continue to post videos of the vessel showing this. But what I believe that got a bunch of people all worked up were the comments and basically guarantees that this boat is superior to any and every other boat on the market. That is a BOLD statement to make and while the individuals involved with the design and build of this sled have every right to be proud of the product they have poured there heart and sole into just need to sit back and let the boat do the talkin instead of stating the capabilities, performance, and numbers of it that just might not be all that accurate. IMO the last few videos I've seen (no I have not seen all of them by this boat) are not really that impressive. There ATLEAST 6-7 makes of boats that I can just think of just of the top of my head that can do what this tib just did in the two videos above. Start showing some that will give viewers "REAL" and believable evidence that this boat is all that you say it is. Exp. instead of pushing the boat out of shallows blow out of it, or show how it goes 68+ and be able to hold a camera steady and not worry about loosing control resulting in a disaster. Sorry for the rant but just gets at me when some one claims this or that and when a challenge is presented(AKA put up or shut up time comes, "I'm your huckleberry say when) to you and you have all this confidence take them on and show what you said is true. No this is NOT A who's set is bigger than who's but rather a challenge that I believe a lot of consumers would like to see how each vessel would perform. And yet I have heard no effort on tibs part to make any attempt to stand up to the challenge when it was his staff that blabbed off to begin with. That's exactly why there was an apology made by the owner, while he might be an excellent,upstanding, and all around great guy, I believe that his "over zealous" employee put him in a position that he wants no part of. Hopefully NOW all this can stop, there are a bunch (including tiburon) of great boats and boat makers up and down the coast and all are just trying to live there dream and make a living and there will always be disputes of who's boat can do this or why this boat is better and my answer to all that is "run them/line them up" and see who comes out on top. If that is not a way some might not want to take part in then don't put yourself out there and like I said let the boat do the talkin. Cause one thing I can GUARANTEE is this which is....If you build and design a boat that can run shallow, take a good chop, run fast, have excellent handling, and built very well and can take a beating then you WON'T HAVE TO SAY ANYTHING, a boat like this will sell itself and all you do is sit back and try to build them as fast as the deposits are being put down. When this happens you will have YOUR customers, customers friends, father in law, neighbors, some brothers cousin whos uncles nephew Sisters husband that has a boat like this ALL will say and tell of how great the vessel is. And that my friends is what you call a great boat and the one all makers want to build and to be talked about by them and not have to do it themselves.


Paragraphs... Use them. Thaz all I'm sayin.


----------



## devil1824

All that rant for nothing. Tib already addressed this.


----------



## Backwater1

Jspoor12Aggie said:


> Yes, I believe it has been established that this boat can run in some shallow water as again and AGAIN Tibkid and sidekicks of his continue to post videos of the vessel showing this. But what I believe that got a bunch of people all worked up were the comments and basically guarantees that this boat is superior to any and every other boat on the market. That is a BOLD statement to make and while the individuals involved with the design and build of this sled have every right to be proud of the product they have poured there heart and sole into just need to sit back and let the boat do the talkin instead of stating the capabilities, performance, and numbers of it that just might not be all that accurate. IMO the last few videos I've seen (no I have not seen all of them by this boat) are not really that impressive. There ATLEAST 6-7 makes of boats that I can just think of just of the top of my head that can do what this tib just did in the two videos above. Start showing some that will give viewers "REAL" and believable evidence that this boat is all that you say it is. Exp. instead of pushing the boat out of shallows blow out of it, or show how it goes 68+ and be able to hold a camera steady and not worry about loosing control resulting in a disaster. Sorry for the rant but just gets at me when some one claims this or that and when a challenge is presented(AKA put up or shut up time comes, "I'm your huckleberry say when) to you and you have all this confidence take them on and show what you said is true. No this is NOT A who's set is bigger than who's but rather a challenge that I believe a lot of consumers would like to see how each vessel would perform. And yet I have heard no effort on tibs part to make any attempt to stand up to the challenge when it was his staff that blabbed off to begin with. That's exactly why there was an apology made by the owner, while he might be an excellent,upstanding, and all around great guy, I believe that his "over zealous" employee put him in a position that he wants no part of. Hopefully NOW all this can stop, there are a bunch (including tiburon) of great boats and boat makers up and down the coast and all are just trying to live there dream and make a living and there will always be disputes of who's boat can do this or why this boat is better and my answer to all that is "run them/line them up" and see who comes out on top. If that is not a way some might not want to take part in then don't put yourself out there and like I said let the boat do the talkin. Cause one thing I can GUARANTEE is this which is....If you build and design a boat that can run shallow, take a good chop, run fast, have excellent handling, and built very well and can take a beating then you WON'T HAVE TO SAY ANYTHING, a boat like this will sell itself and all you do is sit back and try to build them as fast as the deposits are being put down. When this happens you will have YOUR customers, customers friends, father in law, neighbors, some brothers cousin whos uncles nephew Sisters husband that has a boat like this ALL will say and tell of how great the vessel is. And that my friends is what you call a great boat and the one all makers want to build and to be talked about by them and not have to do it themselves.


Didn't somebody you know already order an SCB that you get to ride in? Why are you so worked up about another manufacturer if it doesn't even matter to you? I think the videos are quite impressive and give some good backing to the claims.

Tib is advertising, just like every other sponsor on here. They have a product, they are advertising it.

Every single manufacturer of any item on this planet advertises like this. Why are people panicking about this particular one?

(And for the love of god, use paragraphs)


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

devil1824 said:


> All that rant for nothing. Tib already addressed this.


I wanted to try and keep short and try and not use wording and phrases in the other comment but I see no way(to defend myself) I can possibly avoid that so I'll just keep this response to the devil on one point(or try to)
Yes I am aware that the "owner/builder" addressed some things and apologized but since then his "over zealous employee" posted two MORE VIDEOS of the tiburon. So PLEASE show me how by providing quotes and comments that have been stated by tib that has anything tp do with what my main complaints are about and exactly what I was ranting about and I'm not talkin about the "owners apology" to a certain extent for example: Â the apology in general IMO was done not only (yes I know there were a lot of people that thought this was a good move by a great guy) out of just being a upstanding guy but more than likely because he was thrown under the buss and hung out to dry by his employees because he apparently has the ability to recognize that it's best sometimes to walk away while your aheadÂ and With a big pair of...we know....to try and as quietly possible get away from having to go heads up with another's builders boat that would result in a not so good marketing campaign for his company. This is just one example that led to one of my "rants."
Â Now do I need to go through the entire page I wrote and explain in depth exactly why I said this or that about what possibly has been said? NO I dont feel the need to bring the entire forum down to a 10 year olds mental capacity and carefully and extremely slowly address each of my interpretation of what others have said so that it would be a little more clear for some to comprehend. I know I repeated some things I wrote earlier and apologize for that (was in the zone and letting it all out and don't Remember verbatim all I said. So please go back and read my other comment and if I did mention things that were said by tib I thought I was doin so to back up my points I was trying to get across.Â


----------



## ATX 4x4

Backwater1 said:


> Didn't somebody you know already order an SCB that you get to ride in? Why are you so worked up about another manufacturer if it doesn't even matter to you? I think the videos are quite impressive and give some good backing to the claims.
> 
> Tib is advertising, just like every other sponsor on here. They have a product, they are advertising it.
> 
> Every single manufacturer of any item on this planet advertises like this. Why are people panicking about this particular one?
> 
> (And for the love of god, use paragraphs)


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Backwater1

Jspoor12Aggie said:


> I wanted to try and keep short and try and not use wording and phrases in the other comment but I see no way(to defend myself) I can possibly avoid that so I'll just keep this response to the devil on one point(or try to)
> Yes I am aware that the "owner/builder" addressed some things and apologized but since then his "over zealous employee" posted two MORE VIDEOS of the tiburon. So PLEASE show me how by providing quotes and comments that have been stated by tib that has anything tp do with what my main complaints are about and exactly what I was ranting about and I'm not talkin about the "owners apology" to a certain extent for example: the apology in general IMO was done not only (yes I know there were a lot of people that thought this was a good move by a great guy) out of just being a upstanding guy but more than likely because he was thrown under the buss and hung out to dry by his employees because he apparently has the ability to recognize that it's best sometimes to walk away while your ahead and With a big pair of...we know....to try and as quietly possible get away from having to go heads up with another's builders boat that would result in a not so good marketing campaign for his company. This is just one example that led to one of my "rants."
> Now do I need to go through the entire page I wrote and explain in depth exactly why I said this or that about what possibly has been said? NO I dont feel the need to bring the entire forum down to a 10 year olds mental capacity and carefully and extremely slowly address each of my interpretation of what others have said so that it would be a little more clear for some to comprehend. I know I repeated some things I wrote earlier and apologize for that (was in the zone and letting it all out and don't Remember verbatim all I said. So please go back and read my other comment and if I did mention things that were said by tib I thought I was doin so to back up my points I was trying to get across.


Dude, no one owes you an apology for anything.

Its a boat. Go take a xanax.


----------



## I.Fish.Hard

Backwater1 said:


> Dude, no one owes you an apology for anything.
> 
> Its a boat. Go take a xanax.


I literally read, or at least tried to read, 3 sentences and then bailed on both of his rants.

Aint nobody got time fuh dat!


----------



## spurgersalty

I.Fish.Hard said:


> I literally read, or at least tried to read, 3 sentences and then bailed on both of his rants.
> 
> Aint nobody got time fuh dat!


This kinda covers it http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4996443&postcount=18
Oh, and an enter key.


----------



## fishin shallow

Bored today?


----------



## I.Fish.Hard

Did he say anything important yet? I still can't bring myself to read it. 

There is a direct correlation between Aggies and run-on sentences, I swear.


----------



## spurgersalty

I'd like to buy some commas, some more periods, and an enter keystroke or 2.


----------



## devil1824

missedalottodaywhileiwasouthavingalife.jspkoraggieneedstogetoutanddosomething.startbydrinkingabeerandifthatdoesntworklightupthebong.takeachillpillandmelllwout. thenpleasetellusyouarenevercomingbacktothisthread.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

This thread has been Deperado'd...


----------



## alvinslash

u mad bro


----------



## Backwater1

Calm down, you are going to stroke out.

Whatever you do, do NOT. I repeat, DO NOT do a internet search for "smoothest bay boat."

You will fall out when you see how many manufacturers claim that title.

You better email all of them and tell them you mean business and don't be claiming that they are the best without consulting with you first.


----------



## BretE

Guessing "our" boat means Daddy's buying it.....


----------



## letsgofishbro

"LIFE" try getting one and not living life through a fishing forum and get out on the water and stop worrying about what someone else said man. Chill.


----------



## BretE

Lol.....nothing wrong with that. He's fishing the same area I fish. I'd like a ride...An SCB is on my list.....


----------



## fishin shallow

:fishy:


----------



## BretE

I'd still like a ride.....


----------



## alvinslash

get off the interwebs and go help dad with the rice


----------



## Kyle 1974

you guys remember wen Bemm knocked off the majek xtreme and the shallowsport? that was a good thread....


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

Kyle 1974 said:


> you guys remember wen Bemm knocked off the majek xtreme and the shallowsport? that was a good thread....


Lol oh Kyle I don't think we need to go there. I'm done been done obviously some of my comments got taken way out of context. How is the lower unit coming?


----------



## BretE

Jspoor12Aggie said:


> Lol oh Kyle I don't think we need to go there. I'm done been done obviously some of my comments got taken way out of context. How is the lower unit coming?


Got your PM, you get mine?


----------



## spurgersalty

Don't tell the aggie guys, but....


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

Brete said:


> Got your PM, you get mine?


Yes sir sure did I replied and thx again. Seriously I don't get into on these forums I thought with my first post was honorable but I guess others didn't think the same and like I said everyone is entitled to there own opinion. I WILL APPLOGIZE TO ANYONE that might have thought I was coming on to harsh. Was NOT BASHING again refer to first post of mine.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

U done? Or are we just goin to bring in this boat ad and that boats ad. I won't argue with majeks. Lol! But the others (just basically sayin what I said about tib and I have every right to express my opinion). While pathfinder is a well made boat and does have a good track record after years of being tested I don't believe I can agree with all that ad has to say about them. Great boat but think that's hyping it up a little much! Now what's wrong with that? Not to much different than what I (not to mention many other 2coolers) said about tiburon.


----------



## Kyle 1974

New lower unit on order. I'll be Rollin phat in a week or so.


----------



## txsmith1

I found some good deals on keyboards if anyone is needing to replace theirs after this thread.

http://www.techbargains.com/catsearch.cfm/0_5_3


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

Kyle 1974 said:


> New lower unit on order. I'll be Rollin phat in a week or so.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good deal glad it all worked out for u in the end


----------



## ATX 4x4

We're confused. So, what is the best riding and fastest bay boat across white capping bathtub slop that'll still take my dad and I into the back bays? We're in the market.


----------



## spurgersalty

31 Contender or 24'Yellowfin Bay.

Â©


----------



## fattyflattie

I've got a question for the shallow water guys, and hopefully someone with experience in the Recon and Stingray can chime in. 

Regarding the video of the recon's "holeshot". Is that how holeshot is measured? Seems like any boat with a lot of motor and a prop to burn can do that. There used to be a video of the stingray doing it with a 300xs. If the stingray can do it, and is considerably faster, what's the point of the Recon?

If you put me in an RFL or Cerlew or any other shallow boat, put a 250 on it, and said dont worry about this prop or motor, just get it up, could you? Looks to me like the guy just took it to redline and tore his stuff up getting up. 

Serious question, not bashing.


----------



## ReelWork

Aggie, never have I seen anyone write so much and say as little as you do. Gesh!:headknock


----------



## AndyThomas

Man, you just keep going and going.....HA! I think you have more posts on this thread than the Tib folks combined.


----------



## fishin shallow

Is this a croaker thread???


----------



## spurgersalty

ReelWork said:


> The irony here is the more you type, the more you sound like a "little *****"..
> 
> Step away from the keyboard!


This message is hidden because Jspoor12Aggie is on your ignore list.
I tried to reason with him, but, he was in it to find fault only. Easiest thing for me to do. Only the 2nd guy in 3 years I've had to do this with.


----------



## spurgersalty

ReelWork said:


> I didn't ignore him. He must have ignored me and quite frankly I could care less..


You didn't get the PMs I did either.
Look folks, I'm not looking to start ****, but, if you pull some over the top **** or post some conflicting ****, I'm gonna call you on it.
Hopefully, I wasn't too "over the top" with my responses here. If so, I apologize to the folks that had "more to lose" than I.
Other than that, I stand behind my posts 100%.
Â©


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

ReelWork said:


> I didn't ignore him. He must have ignored me and quite frankly I could care less - don't have to scroll past his diatribe.
> 
> Got nothing against the guy, he just needs to know when to ****!


Wait I'm lost. Seriously why are y'all all up on me about what I said? Why don't y'all look back at the threads and read what a bunch of others have said about a number of concerns and or possible problems they had questions about they brought them to everyone's attention. 
As for this ignore stuff I have no idea what that is or who did what. What I have a problem with is that since joining this site very recently I have enjoyed reading and listening to a number of issue and topics and have NEVER been attacked for simply stating how I felt. I try and be as friendly and curtious as I possibly can cause that's the kind of person I am and how I was raised in that treat others like you want to be treated. Anytime I came across a thread that I felt I could offer quality inpute, I did and thanked those when I was given info that I was needing. But I have to say this thread has put a bad taste in my mouth simply because I didn't agree with a comment made and what I think needed additional supporting evidence.


----------



## fishin shallow

spurgersalty said:


> You didn't get the PMs I did either.
> Look folks, I'm not looking to start ****, but, if you pull some over the top **** or post some conflicting ****, I'm gonna call you on it.
> Hopefully, I wasn't too "over the top" with my responses here. If so, I apologize to the folks that had "more to lose" than I.
> Other than that, I stand behind my posts 100%.
> Â©


Apology accepted:rotfl:


----------



## g2outfitter

I am sure you know the best part of a thread like this. It makes it easier on what boat not to buy. This childish bull **** amazes me. Whats so wrong will just saying that my company's mission statement is to build the best boat that I have been bleesed to build and not worry about another boat doing one thing better. Does it really matter. All the boats mentioned are within inches. Seams frivolous to me to act a fool over. You would think a lot of these owners would be friends and I know they are. Hang out together, competitive challenges have a few beers together and just realize that your goal is the same as the others in this messed up country right now. But showing your *** on a public forum does nothing but lose you customers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty

Jspoor12Aggie said:


> Wait I'm lost. Seriously why are y'all all up on me about what I said? Why don't y'all look back at the threads and read what a bunch of others have said about a number of concerns and or possible problems they had questions about they brought them to everyone's attention.
> As for this ignore stuff I have no idea what that is or who did what. What I have a problem with is that since joining this site very recently I have enjoyed reading and listening to a number of issue and topics and have NEVER been attacked for simply stating how I felt. I try and be as friendly and curtious as I possibly can cause that's the kind of person I am and how I was raised in that treat others like you want to be treated. Anytime I came across a thread that I felt I could offer quality inpute, I did and thanked those when I was given info that I was needing. But I have to say this thread has put a bad taste in my mouth simply because I didn't agree with a comment made and what I think needed additional supporting evidence.


My friend, I chose to put you on ignore after the verbal bashing you began after my long gone post.
I can choose to see what you post, and did so in this case.
It is my opinion , and mine alone that you've gone a bit over the top with replies.
I tried to reason with you via PM s but, to no avail. You've been just too abrasive and defensive.
I might have been a bit harsh myself, but, you were more than enough misleading in your replies.
So, with that said, I apologize for any "hurtful"(albeit misunderstood) remarks about your father, and offer my condolences.
And again, my best to you and your new boat.
Hope life is grand Brother.:cheers:


----------



## spurgersalty

Well, again my condolences. 

But, I can't plaster the conversation here if you'd like for everyone to know the whole story and the TRUTH!


----------



## InfamousJ

That is what is so great about this website. People post to set the record straight when someone else posts information about their real world experiences that obviously are not true. No, we don't have to be there to know you did not get your information correctly. That is the beauty of it. All we know is that you are wrong due to the expert analysis and deep breadth of experience the "set the record straight" poster has of similar things. For instance, a person running an offshore boat can discuss the back lakes and shallowness of boats because after all, he more than likely has experience driving near some back lakes on the way out through to the jetties. They'll even tell you an extra inch does not matter, of course their bedroom partner might not agree but oh well. And we all know, if someone caught a 6 pound trout, even one in their lifetime, they definitely can tell and know that the 8 pound trout on your boga grip in the photo of you holding the fish is not 28" long, nor actualy 8 pounds. So come on here, find your smart respondee mentor, and let them tell you what is real or not to set the record straight.


----------



## Tomball Red

Well this thread took a turn for the worst... pull the kill switch! :rotfl: Sorry couldn't resist. 

Tibkid, keep posting those videos, it looks like ya'll have designed and built a fantastic boat and I would be just as excited and proud of it as you are. I know that your haul design has been the big secret and ya'll haven't really shown it or talked much about it due to patent reasons. However, since ya'll are about to start selling them, can ya'll go into more detail about what makes them so unique? Preferably with pictures! Congrats again on a great looking boat and looking forward to seeing and hearing more about it.


----------



## Backwater1

spurgersalty said:


> My friend, I chose to put you on ignore after the verbal bashing you began after my long gone post.
> I can choose to see what you post, and did so in this case.
> It is my opinion , and mine alone that you've gone a bit over the top with replies.
> I tried to reason with you via PM s but, to no avail. You've been just too abrasive and defensive.
> I might have been a bit harsh myself, but, you were more than enough misleading in your replies.
> So, with that said, I apologize for any "hurtful"(albeit misunderstood) remarks about your father, and offer my condolences.
> And again, my best to you and your new boat.
> Hope life is grand Brother.:cheers:


Man! You must have really made him mad!

He was kind enough to invite me over to his house in the PM he sent me. lol

Also let me in on a little secret. This guy with the worlds worst computer communication skills has an MBA. But his financial advisors and lawyers usually take care of the silly reading and writing stuff.

Wow.

My suggestion would be for a boat company to run their company as they see fit. Why someone who has no intentions of buying their boat would be so upset about the way they advertise is beyond me.


----------



## devil1824

Lets get back on track. Can a mod clean some of this nonsense up? Edit: Sorry, I see it has been cleaned up!


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie

Ding ding ding....Round 2 
Hello everyone and welcome back to live coverage of round two. 
I have to say mike I'm surprised to actually be back today after the beating ol Ag took yesterday, just knew it would have ended by KO. 

You took the words right out of my mouth Steve, I must say I don't think Ive witnessed a beating like that in a very long time. Ol Ag would get knocked down and hit and kicked when down, the guy had no chance. 

Breaking news coming in right now, and it appears that Ag has THROWN THE TOWEL IN AND CALLIN IT QUITS. I don't blame him, some dont know how to take a loss and move on. The truth of it all, is this bout means NOTHING to him and after what I saw yesterday it means everything to his opponents. 

That was a short one for Ag(for once)! We want to thank our sponsors Tiburon and 2cool for making this possible and our competitors Jspoor12aggie and um.. Hell to many to list Steve. This has been another exciting episode of Put up or Shut up and hope we brought some entertainment to all the viewers. 
I'm Mike 
And I'm Steve, as always thanks for joining us and remember as we always say here at PUOSU everyone has a right to voice an opinion, as usual we like to close with our "Recommendations and Advice segment" for all you 2coolers, which is: just be sure to critique/proof read what you say, also make sure your grammer and writing structure are flawless when entering a heavy weight fight. This will prevent opponents from bashing you when you leave them no rebuttal due to the accuracy of what you have stated, if not (even if it takes forever on your POS phone that has a delay when you type and inputs a bunch of wrong words due to autocorrect) this coyld lead to a costly mistake by giving them free ammo to fight you with when thats all they have and in the end just leads to a match that has nothing to do with what the dispute is really about. 

Yes I can and do have fun and like to joke around myself, but some need to understand that sometimes you might want to watch what you joke about. I hope that these comments will stop now but then you never know(like how I woke up this am and after I posted nothing at all still have the same people bumping their gums amazes me how big and bad some are behind a computer screen). With that being said I hope i was able to humor a few( not a comedian) and will find that I am a good guy that wishes the best for all. shocked at how I got ridiculed for expressing how I interpreted what was posted. go back to pages 7-14 and you will find similar points that I brought up but I get blasted for it. AND FOR THE RECORD NEVER DID I BASH OR PUT DOWN TIBURON BOATS if anything i said positive things about some of its capabilities. Did I question what an employee said? Yes but the other I did nothing of that nature and I feel like I was attacked as if I did but oh well if that is what makes some feel good about themselves then all we can do is pray for those like that. IM FINISHED AND WOULD LIKE OTHERS to say anything else that's on there mind and be done with it


----------



## txdukklr

southbay said:


> Wow! Well put.


bravo

i wasted a lot of time with ridiculous threads trying to find pictures of the new boat


----------



## Profish00

This boat been dune tested yet?


----------



## bigfishtx

Can't believe I wasted time trying to srt through this cat fight.

Bunch of kindergardners


----------



## whistlingdixie

If you were a hotdog would you eat yourself?


----------



## Backwater1

whistlingdixie said:


> If you were a hotdog would you eat yourself?


Its a simple question.


----------



## El Primero

Backwater1 said:


> Its a simple question.


If you had the choice of being the top scientist in your field or getting mad cow disease what would it be?


----------



## [email protected]

El Primero said:


> If you had the choice of being the top scientist in your field or getting mad cow disease what would it be?


Tough decision


----------

